# Flying This Summer? Better Plan Ahead.



## oldman (Jun 22, 2021)

United has given many of its gate agents, mechanics, flight crews and so forth a heads up with summer flying. Many airports are beginning to experience long lines at check-in and Security. Many of these same airports are suggesting that if you are planning on flying this summer, it's best to arrive two hours prior to your flight. 

Reasons listed are; lack of help at many of the airport's concessionaire stands, rental car agents, help at the airlines, like baggage handlers, gate agents, etc. There are fewer flights available because during the pandemic, many airlines had cut back and have not yet brought a lot of those flights back on line and people who fly in the summer are mostly tourists and do not move about easily or as fast as do business travelers. Many summer passengers also take checked bags. Each of these reasons have slowed the process of getting onboard and again passengers deplaning. TSA has also stated their need for more help and that their lines are also backing up at the x-ray machines.


----------

